# Recharging dry stiff Boveda pack



## piperdown

Adding on to the thread here are recharging beads and Boveda packs here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/307723-recharging-humidity-devices.html

Here's some more information.

Was digging around in my closet last week and came across a dried out boveda 65 pack, one of the larger one. I'm not sure why it was on the shelf in my closet unless I put it there and then got distracted and forgot about it.

Anyway it was crispy hard and I figured I might as well try and save it. I placed it in an airtight container, on an elevated plastic cup so it stayed out of the distilled water at the bottom. So far its been 6 days and its been absorbing the rH. It soft and supple again and the gel inside the pack is expanding. Based on the time I expect it will take another 3 days to fully recharge. You can also use a sponge soaked in distilled water or a humidor pillow or even warm the water gently to increase the rH in the container.

Passing this on so if others know its possible to save boveda packs for reuse even when they are dry and hard.


----------



## Packerjh

I just did this with three dry packs...worked great!


----------



## asmartbull

good stuff
I have had the same packs for 3 yrs.....
I store mine in Mason jars..


----------



## 36Bones

RG for you Eric. I've been throwing my old ones away. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## hawesg

I read the linked thread before and I think i said it then but i'll say it again. It always seemed a little bit shady that they talk up the fact that their product is 2 way but say that it needs to be thrown out when empty. If it absorbs moisture then it can be recharged.


----------



## Shemp75

hawesg said:


> they talk up the fact that their product is 2 way but say that it needs to be thrown out when empty.


Shhhhhhhh.......They want you to buy more!!!


----------



## cigargirlie

Eric... Thank you so much for the information.. I just bought another box of Boveda packets. I am certainly going to go and recharge the others!!


----------



## hawesg

nyuk nyuk said:


> Shhhhhhhh.......They want you to buy more!!!


I get that, it's just kind of shady that they expressly say that they can not be recharged.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

I didn't know they could be recharged but it makes total sense. I mean, if they can let out moisture when its dry and take it in when it's not, then why couldn't you recharge them? It is kinda weird how they tell you to buy new ones, but they are in a business. Fortunately for us, the Internet is the bastion of freedom on this planet. Thats what's great about this community, we can all share what we've found.


----------



## pyrodrummer

I have 4 boveda packs, 3 of which are on the stiff side and one I just acquired that is still plenty fresh. I know what I'll be doing tomorrow night when I get home. Thanks for the heads up on this. This will save me a little cash and keep the wife happier that I'm not spending as much to keep up my cigars


----------



## atllogix

I thought about this for a little while, but I let it go and bought some pillows. I still kept all the packs in hopes that one day I'd find out if they were or not.

I remember the first time I received a Boveda pack in an order, I didn't know what it was. It was one of the larger ones and was a complete brick, and I didn't understand how it was suppose to keep the sticks humidified being a piece of hard stuff wrapped with paper, so I figured maybe it would work like a chem (glow) light and some chemical process would take place after I snapped it in two. FAIL



hawesg said:


> It always seemed a little bit shady that they talk up the fact that their product is 2 way but say that it needs to be thrown out when empty. If it absorbs moisture then it can be recharged.


----------



## Ants

atllogix said:


> ...so I figured maybe it would work like a chem (glow) light and some chemical process would take place after I snapped it in two. FAIL


lol thats awesome.


----------



## Ants

Great tip Eric! Will definitely try as my Boveda is hardening up on me.


----------



## DMS7502

Thanks for the heads up! I had no idea you could do this, I'll be doing this tomorrow!!


----------



## GIBrett

I was just looking at a few of these today and decided not to get them because they were disposable. Now I know...


----------



## Sarge

but how well do they work? how many recharges before they're completely dead? Seems like 9 days to recharge is a long time and more effort than most will probably want to do. Definitely nice knowing you can charge em up after they cash out though. I use em here and there, great for the wineador as well even though it already has beads. great info! I'd very much like to see you create a progress log. as in how well they work after a recharge, when they start to drop off, when they're useless.


----------



## socalocmatt

I've recharged them a number of times with a sponge in Tupperware. No problem. I just swap them out when I need to. Let's say I actively use 4 packs. Well, I keep 4 more packs with the sponge. So, I rotate them out so I always am using some and rotating some.

I do it a bit different though. I use 65% packs in my humidors which keeps everything at 60 to 61ish. I have a couple 72% ones in there to recharge the 65s and backup 72s in the riper wear. So, the 65 packs always stay there and the 72 packs replenish the 65 and the sponges replenish the 72 packs. So far I only need to swap out every few months using this method.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

socalocmatt said:


> I've recharged them a number of times with a sponge in Tupperware. No problem. I just swap them out when I need to. Let's say I actively use 4 packs. Well, I keep 4 more packs with the sponge. So, I rotate them out so I always am using some and rotating some.
> 
> I do it a bit different though. I use 65% packs in my humidors which keeps everything at 60 to 61ish. I have a couple 72% ones in there to recharge the 65s and backup 72s in the riper wear. So, the 65 packs always stay there and the 72 packs replenish the 65 and the sponges replenish the 72 packs. So far I only need to swap out every few months using this method.


Nice little system you got there. I got some humi-care pillows that work like a charm for humidors, and in the other I have a humi-care humidifiery which is just beads inside a plastic case. They both work great and I can recharge them for a while and refill the plastic one with new beads and or kitty litter. Whatever fits inside would work.


----------



## piperdown

Sarge said:


> but how well do they work? how many recharges before they're completely dead? Seems like 9 days to recharge is a long time and more effort than most will probably want to do. Definitely nice knowing you can charge em up after they cash out though. I use em here and there, great for the wineador as well even though it already has beads. great info! I'd very much like to see you create a progress log. as in how well they work after a recharge, when they start to drop off, when they're useless.


Nine days for a completely dried out Boveda pack that was stiff as a board isn't bad.
See Matt's post #17.
I keep a good sized tupperware container full of Boveda packs with water pillows in it and swap out as needed. For this one since it was so dried out I used my old method of dw in the bottom of a smaller container and the pack sitting on a small cup. Once it's fully charged then I'll put it in the big tupperware container with the others.
The ones I have to swap out are in my wooden humidors. Depending on the time of year it can be as often as every four weeks or as long as eight weeks.
Normally it only takes about 2-3 days to recharge the packs.
I got packs that have been in use for two years now.

The packs I've got in my L&L airtight tupperdores are the same ones that have been in there for over a year and they're still squishy. I check them once a month when I'm opening them for air exchange. rH numbers are right on.


----------



## eddyeddy

bump for one of the most valuable threads in this forum.

Just got a 65% pack that has been resting for 9 days to recharge.


----------



## Pasty

Thanks for the info! Mine are starting to stiffen, will have to try this soon. Do you find that recharged packs provide the same time frame for humidification before they dry up again?


----------



## asmartbull

I have never had luck bringing back a "hard" pack.
That said I have some in rotation that have been going strong for a yr or so....as long as I never let them get hard...

Edit: I should also say, I do keep a few that are firming up for use in the Summer when RH is high and I am using my traveldors...


----------



## asmartbull

Pasty said:


> Thanks for the info! Mine are starting to stiffen, will have to try this soon. Do you find that recharged packs provide the same time frame for humidification before they dry up again?


At some point they will loose their efficiency.......but long after you have got your $$$$'s worth


----------



## Stiks

Thanks for a great tip


----------



## Eddien8620

I have a few boveda packs that need charging. I placed one in a ziplock bag next to a shot glass of distilled water for 7 days already and it hasn't recharged.... Does it need more time?

Can I place all the packs (5) In the zip lock bag?


----------



## Packerjh

Patience is key...and ziplock bags are not impermeable to moisture. I use a Tupperware to hold mine in when recharging...has worked great for me! It can take a while though

I even had one pack that was totally stiff from an unopened box of cao lx2 from 2006 or 2007...it is recharged and currently back into rotation.


----------



## Eddien8620

Packerjh said:


> Patience is key...and ziplock bags are not impermeable to moisture. I use a Tupperware to hold mine in when recharging...has worked great for me! It can take a while though
> 
> I even had one pack that was totally stiff from an unopened box of cao lx2 from 2006 or 2007...it is recharged and currently back into rotation.


I just moved it to a tupperware


----------



## cJAY

Hello. this is my first post. Just wanted to say hi and ask a question about recharging the packs. If it is going to sit on a shelf and not touch the water. Then only get the humility from the ambient air in the container, Why distilled water? If there were any chem in the water, it would stay in the water, no? I understand that you wouldn't want to add smells, but wouldn't simple, general water be sufficient?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stonecutter2

cJAY said:


> Hello. this is my first post. Just wanted to say hi and ask a question about recharging the packs. If it is going to sit on a shelf and not touch the water. Then only get the humility from the ambient air in the container, Why distilled water? If there were any chem in the water, it would stay in the water, no? I understand that you wouldn't want to add smells, but wouldn't simple, general water be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Distilled water isn't just used because of less chemicals, it's got a lot less microorganisms and stuff. Those won't just add smells, they can contribute to mold and mildew problems. You don't want to end up with a moldy boveda pack 

And :welcome: to Puff! Be sure to introduce yourself in the New Puffer thread!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

cJAY said:


> Hello. this is my first post. Just wanted to say hi and ask a question about recharging the packs. If it is going to sit on a shelf and not touch the water. Then only get the humility from the ambient air in the container, Why distilled water? If there were any chem in the water, it would stay in the water, no? I understand that you wouldn't want to add smells, but wouldn't simple, general water be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum.. When my Boveda pack's start getting some humility I slap them real quick with a spoon...

The TDS of distilled water is around 0 ( should be zero but it will absorb stuff from the air ) if you take a reading of your TAP ( city water/well water, NONE R/O) you will see the TDS count really up there because there is all sorts of stuff minerals, fluoride, chlorine, PH buffers etc and heaven forbid organic material?!?...


----------



## Nightmare365wj

Dangit... I saw a thread before on this and the guy said he used RO water. Like an idiot, I ASSumed he meant "regular old" lol only to realize a few days later it was reverse osmosis :banghead: So I used tap-water from the start to re-humidify 3 seasoning packs (like 84 humidity score) over a period of like 3 months; they were as crispy as saltine crackers. Anyway now I wanna re-season my humidors but don't know if I should risk anything. My thinking was that only the pure water vapor would be absorbed by the pack (idk if the chlorine would too). Any thoughts?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Well Will, how many and how big?? If you are talking just 3 packets, spend the 10ish bucks and don't risk it IMO.


----------



## Nightmare365wj

That's along the lines of what I was thinking (unfortunately). Perhaps I'll use these guys in isolation on some cheap stick to see if they screw it up at all.


----------



## jco3rd

Quick question on this. I have an older Boveda, the one that has the white packaging. I got that as a gift from a neighbor. When I got it, it was pliable and squishy to a certain extent, but not like a balloon. I'm currently recharging that pack, and I bought a new one to have on hand just in case. (I use other media to maintain humidity in my primary humidor.) The new Boveda (in brown packaging) is almost like a liquid filled pouch, and not like a squishy gel! Is that what all bovedas are supposed to be like, or was there a change in formula between the white and brown ones?


----------



## Wanger

I just bought some new 72's from a B&M and mine felt the same way jco3rd. I would still say they have a bit of gel feel, but def on the watery side.

The store owner said it was only a packaging change from what he knew.


----------



## jco3rd

I'm just wondering if my older boveda has to get back to that consistancy. If so, I have a long way to go!


----------



## TheGipper

If it feels like a single blob of gel, and not watery, then the pack is getting on the dry side. I've bought both white (old) and brown (new) packs, and when they are brand new, they should feel quite liquid-ish.


----------



## jco3rd

Thanks for the info Gipper!


----------



## bboyknight252

WOWOWOW i'm so glad i found this thanks!!


----------



## Ancient Warrior

I have 2 "white package" Boveda 69's that I have been recharging every 3 months for well over a year. They keep re-charging so I keep reusing them. 

1 gallon freezer bag with a wet humidifier bar (that I no longer use) and about 7 days is all it takes to bring it back to liquid.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I'll be honest, at first I felt a little guilty about doing this because the guys at Boveda make a FANTASTIC product and I thought "this is cheating them out of a decent amount of sales". After I spent over $100 just getting enough packs to keep a rotation up in all my coolers and humidors I began to feel less guilty about it. In the end though, for the lifespan you get form the product, even to throw them out and buy new ones every 3-6 months I think they are well worth the money.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

always good to know how to stretch your dollar.....then you have more money for cigars


----------



## stonecutter2

This is definitely easy to do, and I keep a regular rotation of packs that get recharged. I actually had tossed one in a pail to throw out, but it landed on some cellophane from a bundle...so it didn't get messed up. I then read that they could be recharged the next day and retrieved it, and it's still doing it's thing a year later 

One could easily just replace the packs for convenience (as they are marketed) but also recharge them if you like (takes about 3-7 days).


----------



## Samadhi

I finally bought some new packs after recharging the originals about 10x

There wasn't any problem with the originals, they just looked kind of worn.

Recharging is a piece of cake, as long as you have enough time to accomplish it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am recharging some as i type great thread!


----------



## piperdown

I'm glad this thread is still helping out the community!


----------



## Big Bull

piperdown said:


> I'm glad this thread is still helping out the community!


Of coarse it is Eric.....your the man!


----------



## Msass

Thanks for the knowledge guys


----------



## Ablaze_uas

Wow, glad I found this thread. It's great that a thread can be a few years old and still be helping out new puffers like the time it was created!


----------



## meatcake

this does work like a charm, been doing it for over a year but keep in mind, after the recharge, they also last half the time, so keep an eye on them.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Thanks for the tip. I used to use BV packs in the past but now use HF beads. If i even come across the need to use BV again I certainly won't throw them away!!! hah


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Trying it now for the first time. Lets see how it goes


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Tried with cup of dw in container and was taking too long. So I poured dw in a Tupperware and put boveda in there, elevated of course and recharged in no time. After a couple days stiff pack was flexible again. But I don't think they last as long though. But humidity is low here so the packs are working hard


----------



## Ricardo-

Great tip. I have 10 of the big ones in my three humidors. Have thrown away a few........ Will start refreshing them.


----------



## smknjoecool

Awesome thread! I'm nominating it for a sticky award.

I use a large 65% Boveda in my 65ct. DM and it seems to last about 2.5 - 3 months so far (and maintains RH at ~60%.) I went ahead and ordered more packs at 69%. Then, sandwiched one 65 that was almost spent between 2 69 in a large gallon freezer bag. After ~2 days it's much more pliable and no longer gritty. I expect it will be recharged in another few days. Awesome!


----------



## UTKhodgy

My distilled water always comes out looking like sweet tea after recharging.


----------



## smknjoecool

One of the things I miss about living in the South is sweet tea, everywhere! People look at you funny if you ask for sweet tea here.

Ha, that makes sense I suppose. The packs (paper) must absorb some tobacky particles while in the humi, or else it's from the brown paper itself.


----------



## WNYTony

UTKhodgy said:


> My distilled water always comes out looking like sweet tea after recharging.


Yes - noticed mine was on the dirty side too after doing some.


----------



## 455 Punch

Does water come out colored from just being in the same atmosphere duing the recharge? Or are you guys soaking these puppies like a tea bag to recharge?!


----------



## apollo

455 Punch said:


> Does water come out colored from just being in the same atmosphere duing the recharge? Or are you guys soaking these puppies like a tea bag to recharge?!


I would like to know too. I think if you're soaking these, you may be doing it wrong.

I really am surprised how many folks try and save a buck in recharging. If you get the ratio of salt to water wrong, the precision humification regulation goes away.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

apollo said:


> I would like to know too. I think if you're soaking these, you may be doing it wrong.
> 
> I really am surprised how many folks try and save a buck in recharging. If you get the ratio of salt to water wrong, the precision humification regulation goes away.


Well it is kind of expensive to keep replacing them.


----------



## apollo

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Well it is kind of expensive to keep replacing them.


I have a set that's been going since December with no noticeable loss in volume. This is a wood humidor, not Tupperware.

I don't mind spending the bucks to ensure the cigars are kept properly moist. The 3.50/pack is nothing compared to messing things up with an improper ratio of salt to water in the recharged pouch.

If it works for y'all, carry on; just not worth it to me.


----------



## 455 Punch

It's not a water-to-salt proportion thing, except maybe at the extreme. If it were, then the Boveda's would be off-spec almost immediately after you open the pack and the water in them began to evaporate. Think about your 3 month old Boveda that is not like the water balloon it once was, but more like a thick gel or partly crunchy pack. But it still regulates humidity just fine (both ways in fact, until it dries out way too much to be able to add any appreciable moisture).

The salt stays behind in the pack, and it's this concentrted gel or crunchy salt that you rehydrate when you recharge it (or when it pulls moisture out of overly humid humidor air or those wet sticks you just got from your favorite online or B&M).

Chemistry fact my BsOTL.


----------



## smknjoecool

Compared to how much we spend on the cigars and humidors the overall cost is nominal for sure. I can buy 5 months worth of Bovedas for the price of a single de La Antilles. It's not about saving money for me. It's about keeping my set up as "set-it-and-forget-it" and worry-free as possible. Following some of the tips in the thread I won't have to worry about replacing packs for up to 6 months at a time now instead of 2-3 months at my current rate. Plus, I know that I will never have to worry about my local shop being out of the 65% packs if I keep a few used ones as backups. Most of the local shops around here don't carry anything but the 69% and up so I usually order them online and I want to know that I have backups if need be.


----------



## WNYTony

No dunking - it just comes out in the water. Was my first time recharging and noticed it.

And $3.50 would be fine but winter here kicks the ass outta my humis so I'm using about 10 at a time and they don't last 3 months so $40 / month = less money for cigars !


----------



## UTKhodgy

I keep mine suspended above the water and that happens.


----------



## 455 Punch

Wow, interesting. I have never recharged one...yet.


----------



## apollo

455 Punch said:


> It's not a water-to-salt proportion thing, except maybe at the extreme. If it were, then the Boveda's would be off-spec almost immediately after you open the pack and the water in them began to evaporate. Think about your 3 month old Boveda that is not like the water balloon it once was, but more like a thick gel or partly crunchy pack. But it still regulates humidity just fine (both ways in fact, until it dries out way too much to be able to add any appreciable moisture).
> 
> The salt stays behind in the pack, and it's this concentrted gel or crunchy salt that you rehydrate when you recharge it (or when it pulls moisture out of overly humid humidor air or those wet sticks you just got from your favorite online or B&M).
> 
> Chemistry fact my BsOTL.


As you said, in the extreme; but an over charge makes the pack give off 100% humidity. There is a thread with a swollen pack, and a hygro.

Perhaps the "facts" should be reconsidered in cases where over charging occurres.

Again, as long as you're not recycling packs into my humidor, have at it!


----------



## piperdown

apollo said:


> As you said, in the extreme; but an over charge makes the pack give off 100% humidity. There is a thread with a swollen pack, and a hygro.
> 
> Perhaps the "facts" should be reconsidered in cases where over charging occurres.
> 
> Again, as long as you're not recycling packs into my humidor, have at it!


Let's see. Started the thread in July '12 but this isn't the main thread on recharging. Been doing this for 3 years now and never had one 'over charge' as one thread had.
I've been rotating some Boveda packs for 2 1/2 years without problems and in some of my humidors I still have calibrated hygrometers, which stay right at 63-64 for my wooden humidors.

It's better to start recharging when the packs are still fluid or my rH has dropped down to about 62.

And, I've never seen brown water in the bottom of my recharging device.


----------



## Packerjh

piperdown said:


> Let's see. Started the thread in July '12 but this isn't the main thread on recharging. Been doing this for 3 years now and never had one 'over charge' as one thread had.
> I've been rotating some Boveda packs for 2 1/2 years without problems and in some of my humidors I still have calibrated hygrometers, which stay right at 63-64 for my wooden humidors.
> 
> It's better to start recharging when the packs are still fluid or my rH has dropped down to about 62.
> 
> And, I've never seen brown water in the bottom of my recharging device.


I agree with this...

The recharging Boveda should not be touching any water...just in a hyper humid environment so it can swell again. I've done this with boveda that were crisp as a cracker and it worked fine...Recently I gave my several year old beveda backs to a friend who needed some packs...they work great...never had any "brown" water or any other anomaly.

Ultimately, I guess, your mileage may vary...


----------



## Reggie

I just finished recharging my first set of Bovedas - 2 of the 69s that were getting a bit crispy around the edges. I just put them both in a tupperware bowl with a sponge saturated in distilled water. I used a small styrofoam plate - upside down - to keep the sponge above the packs. And then I just left them alone for a couple weeks. The packs were both nice and squishy so I took out the sponge, resealed the lid and they're ready to be rotated back into the humidor when needed. Easy.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Do you guys lay your Bovedas on top of actual sticks? I do. Maybe I get the brown water from some essential oils being absorbed then released.


----------



## piperdown

UTKhodgy said:


> Do you guys lay your Bovedas on top of actual sticks? I do. Maybe I get the brown water from some essential oils being absorbed then released.


Yes, they sit on top of my cigars.


----------



## WNYTony

UTKhodgy said:


> Do you guys lay your Bovedas on top of actual sticks? I do. Maybe I get the brown water from some essential oils being absorbed then released.


Yes, I do too.


----------



## WaxingMoon

Here is how I rehydrate my Boveda packs.... works well...

I have a "large" sealed container with a lid and the next size down container without the lid...



I then put all the packs I want to rehydrate in to the smaller container, which will remain "dry".



I then nest the smaller container in to the larger container which is about 1/2 full of DW.... The Boveda packs will not come in to contact with the DW... as they are "floating" in the smaller container.



Then, I put the lid on the larger container and put them aside - and forget about them until I need them again. By that time, they will be ready for reuse.... I usually go a couple of months before having to replace them.... and I do all four of my humidors at the same time.


----------



## magoo6541

WaxingMoon said:


> Here is how I rehydrate my Boveda packs.... works well...
> 
> I have a "large" sealed container with a lid and the next size down container without the lid...


I like that and that's a lot easier than what I've done.

I took 2 containers of the same size and a piece of window screen. I cut the lid of one and the bottom out of the other, put them on top of each other with the screen between them and used a caulk to seal them together. The bottom container holds the water and I just put my bovedas in the top container right on the window screen. I use them for a wineador and have 2 sets of 20 so it's nice to be able to recharge all of them at once.


----------



## Redwyvern

Yessir, I posted this tip about a good month ago after seeing a youtube video of it. I've since recharged 2 packs I had laying around to see if it actually worked. I used distilled water.


----------



## Cwne

Thank you for that information.

I realy like boveda.


----------



## piperdown

Yep, bumping one of my old threads but think it pertinent since I've seen a few references to recharging Boveda packs.


----------



## Packerjh

Funny that this came up. ..I was just dignity around in my recharge jar tonight for a fresh pack. ..been doing it for years


----------



## JustJoshua

Recharging bovedas has worked for me for years. I lurked and read for a long time before joining and threads like this one are why, a lot of great information found in these pages. Thanks!


----------



## Ranger0282

Happy New Year Everyone! Today is my wife and eyes anniversary. She went to church and I am sitting here wishing I was able to go with her... 
So, seeing this thread on the Boveda packs I thought I would show everyone just how Hillbilly I really am. For all the FOG's reading this, ya'll might remember the infomercial about this space age flour chicken coater thingy that was all the rage back when folks thought pet rocks was the funniest thing ever. Well........we bought one. This chicken flour coater thingy and not the pet rock. I won't say I don't have a bit of a lazy streak in me but when I get SO lazy I can't grab a chicken leg and beat the excess flour off of it on the side of the bowl before throwing it in the hot grease, ya'll have my permission to just stick me in some old folks retirement home and feed me soup.
This thing ain't worth the trouble of cleaning the flour and egg white glue out of the corners to use it for coating my chicken before frying but ya'll will have to give it props for being one handy- dandy Boveda recharging vessel. Just add some DW in the bottom, put in the NASA designed plastic tray, add your Boveda packs and put the one-of-a-kind ,not bought in stores, lid on. Wa-La...


----------



## Bird-Dog

^ @*Ranger0282* - That's about as perfect for the job as it gets. I had to go see if I could find one and they're still making them...






Cheaper if you buy it in an "Onion Blossom Kit"...






And a giant one is even cheaper...

https://www.amazon.com/Cooks-Choice-Better-Breader-Batter/dp/B000IN0KUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1483288510&sr=8-1&keywords=flour+coating+tray


----------



## JustJoshua

I just use a sponge with some distilled water and a small piece of Tupperware. Toss in the dried boveda and let it sit for two to five days with the lid on and the biveda soaks it all in. Pretty cheap but it works.


----------



## UBC03

@Ranger0282.. there's alot to be said for ******* ingenuity.. I myself have a master's degree..

An added bonus is that no-one ever borrows stuff. By the time you get done explaining all the extra steps, that you rigged up not to hurt yourself because you removed all the safety switches and other unnecessary things.
For some reason they just walk away and leave it. 
Except my girl's boyfriend, we kinda think the same way so he still uses my "modified" tools and brings them back slightly more modified.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

My method is pretty simple now.

Every time I get an order with one of those little 69% Boveda packs (ie every @MrSmallBatch order), or a water pillow, I throw it in the tupperdore with my recharging Bovedas. The recharging Bovedas (65 or 62) suck the moisture out of those high rh packs and recharge themselves, and I toss the dead ones later. Works perfectly for me, I always have some charged bags with no cost, no monitoring, and almost no effort.


----------



## vinonut

Yes, I've recharged more than a couple of times now. Quite successful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I was about to buy the "chicken flour coater thingy" when I read information on a vendor site that stated the best way to rejuvenate Bovedas was to completely submerge them in DW for three to five days. https://www.neptunecigar.com/tips/how-to-use-boveda-humidipak-s-2-way-humidity-control-instructions. So I threw all of my dried and semi-dried Bovedas and a couple of water pillows into a Tupperware container and filled it with DW. I will check back in a week to let you know if I destroyed them, or if they are as good as new.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I was about to buy the "chicken flour coater thingy" when I read information on a vendor site that stated the best way to rejuvenate Bovedas was to completely submerge them in DW for three to five days. https://www.neptunecigar.com/tips/how-to-use-boveda-humidipak-s-2-way-humidity-control-instructions. So I threw all of my dried and semi-dried Bovedas and a couple of water pillows into a Tupperware container and filled it with DW. I will check back in a week to let you know if I destroyed them, or if they are as good as new.


This works quite well although you will likely loose the outer layer of brown paper, no biggie. You can also put em in a pan of DW and bring it to a light boil, turn off the heat, leave em alone to cool and there good to go, takes about an hour.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> This works quite well although you will likely loose the outer layer of brown paper, no biggie. You can also put em in a pan of DW and bring it to a light boil, turn off the heat, leave em alone to cool and there good to go, takes about an hour.


Good to know. We'll see where they're at end of the week. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

OneStrangeOne said:


> This works quite well although you will likely loose the outer layer of brown paper, no biggie. You can also put em in a pan of DW and bring it to a light boil, turn off the heat, leave em alone to cool and there good to go, takes about an hour.


I've never seen what's under the brown wrapper. Is the contents marked with the RH rating ?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Joe Sticks said:


> I've never seen what's under the brown wrapper. Is the contents marked with the RH rating ?


No, you loose all markings, the ones that I've done the 'heat treat' on, the paper goes first, it's tan for a while, I think it's probably the glue, eventually that starts to go as well and they end up kinda, almost but not quite clear.


----------



## vinonut

So far, all I've done is lay out some paper toweling, wet it really good with DW, and lay the Boveda packs over 1/3 of the area on the end. Fold the wet paper toweling over the packs 2-3 times and put them in a freezer-type baggie. Mine have been recharged after 3-4 days. No loss of brown paper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

StogieNinja said:


> My method is pretty simple now.
> 
> Every time I get an order with one of those little 69% Boveda packs (ie every @*MrSmallBatch* order), or a water pillow, I throw it in the tupperdore with my recharging Bovedas. The recharging Bovedas (65 or 62) suck the moisture out of those high rh packs and recharge themselves, and I toss the dead ones later. Works perfectly for me, I always have some charged bags with no cost, no monitoring, and almost no effort.


I'm similar, but I also have 65 beads in there (62 Boveda), so I can just rejuvinate my beads every now and then and it keeps the Bovedas nice and plump as well, the whole thing regulates to 63% and sits there solid


----------



## euro

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I was about to buy the "chicken flour coater thingy" when I read information on a vendor site that stated the best way to rejuvenate Bovedas was to completely submerge them in DW for three to five days. https://www.neptunecigar.com/tips/how-to-use-boveda-humidipak-s-2-way-humidity-control-instructions. So I threw all of my dried and semi-dried Bovedas and a couple of water pillows into a Tupperware container and filled it with DW. I will check back in a week to let you know if I destroyed them, or if they are as good as new.


Five+ days will overcharge them, I tried this with a 69% pack and it gave an RH of 75%. 3 days is the sweet spot for me, you also could weight them on a scale, once they weight 60 grams they're ready.


----------



## Joe Sticks

euro said:


> Five+ days will overcharge them, I tried this with a 69% pack and it gave an RH of 75%. 3 days is the sweet spot for me, you also could weight them on a scale, once they weight 60 grams they're ready.


Hmmm . . . I wonder if the wet brown paper wrapper had something to do with that. Also, how recently had you calibrated the hygrometer & what model is it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euro

Joe Sticks said:


> Hmmm . . . I wonder if the wet brown paper wrapper had something to do with that. Also, how recently had you calibrated the hygrometer & what model is it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I always let them dry for one hour after they're recharged. I have one of those "fixed" hygrometer, but I did the salt test and it stayed on 75%.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Joe Sticks said:


> Hmmm . . . I wonder if the wet brown paper wrapper had something to do with that. Also, how recently had you calibrated the hygrometer & what model is it ?


You might be onto something there. I'm not convinced the immersion method is such a good idea if the pack doesn't stay intact. Air recharging works just fine without damaging the Bovedas or changing their RH even if you leave them in your recharging container for months.

But you're also dealing with a kid who apparently over-saturated/floated his HF beads then complains they don't keep their ascribed RH. So take it with a grain of _Salt_. :wink2:


----------



## Joe Sticks

I'm more patient now. If it takes a week or 2 to rehydrate by air that's fine. But, I've got a few Bovedas now and am in no rush.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euro

curmudgeonista said:


> You might be onto something there. I'm not convinced the immersion method is such a good idea if the pack doesn't stay intact. Air recharging works just fine without damaging the Bovedas or changing their RH even if you leave them in your recharging container for months.
> 
> But you're also dealing with a kid who apparently over-saturated/floated his HF beads then complains they don't keep their ascribed RH. So take it with a grain of _Salt_. :wink2:


Have you tried it before? If not why that conclusion? The brown paper doesn't rip off it works fine, I recharged them 3 times now. Works fine. I've seen many other people using this method and it works fine.



curmudgeonista said:


> But you're also dealing with a kid who apparently over-saturated/floated his HF beads then complains they don't keep their ascribed RH. So take it with a grain of _Salt_. :wink2:


1) It was more an what-if experiment.
2) haha trying to insult me just because I didn't agree with you yesterday on the other topic, VERY mature.
3) I'm not a kid.


----------



## UBC03

Joe Sticks said:


> I'm more patient now. If it takes a week or 2 to rehydrate by air that's fine. But, I've got a few Bovedas now and am in no rush.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Patience is the key, young grasshopper..lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

euro said:


> Have you tried it before? If not why that conclusion? The brown paper doesn't rip off it works fine, I recharged them 3 times now. Works fine. I've seen many other people using this method and it works fine.


You stated that leaving them in too long produced non-standard RH. That doesn't happen with air recharging (did you read my post?). That's pretty darned conclusive.



euro said:


> 1) It was more an what-if experiment.
> 2) haha trying to insult me just because I didn't agree with you yesterday on the other topic, VERY mature.
> 3) I'm not a kid.


1) "What if" i connect my car battery backwards? Just an experiment. But, I'm not then going to turn around and claim car batteries don't work because they won't start your car if you use them wrong.
2) No need. Facts are facts.
3) Hmmm. Could have fooled me "dude".


----------



## euro

curmudgeonista said:


> You stated that leaving them in too long produced non-standard RH. That doesn't happen with air recharging (did you read my post?). That's pretty darned conclusive.
> 
> 1) "What if" i connect my car battery backwards? Just an experiment. But, I'm not then going to turn around and claim car batteries don't work because they won't start your car if you use them wrong.
> 2) No need. Facts are facts.
> 3) Hmmm. Could have fooled me "dude".


Well, I said weight them on a scale. Once they're 60g they are fine.

1) Are you seriously comparing a car battery to a boveda pack experiment? Haha :grin2: As most electronic devices almost have a polarity protection a car has a similar protection so you won't blow out some of the components. Even when you try it no harm done.
2) You mentioned "bad information". the information I gave I tried myself and it worked out. 
3) You know, I really want you to be right with this one. I wish I was a kid so I wouldn't have to pay those monthly bills :grin2: I'm 27.

Kinda funny when you mentioned "HF beads" while I never used them at all.


----------



## Bird-Dog

euro said:


> 1) Are you seriously comparing a car battery to a boveda pack experiment? Haha :grin2: As most electronic devices almost have a polarity protection a car has a similar protection so you won't blow out some of the components. Even when you try it no harm done.


I was referring to your own statement that you abandoned beads because they drove your RH too high (sorry if I mistakenly attributed that to HF beads which are typically what's meant by "beads" here on Puff). If you don't use them correctly you cannot expect proper results.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/237177-my-beads-broken.html#post4243537

As for Bovedas, I really could not care less what you do with them. However, telling others to recharge them in a way that you yourself have discovered has the potential to ruin them seems like bad advice to me.


----------



## euro

curmudgeonista said:


> I was referring to your own statement that you abandoned beads because they drove your RH too high (sorry if I mistakenly attributed that to HF beads which are typically what's meant by "beads" here on Puff). If you don't use them correctly you cannot expect proper results.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/237177-my-beads-broken.html#post4243537
> 
> As for Bovedas, I really could not care less what you do with them. However, telling others to recharge them in a way that you yourself have discovered has the potential to ruin them seems like bad advice to me.


Those beads I used are polymer crystal beads. I followed all the steps which the manufacturer instructed. Keep them in DW for one hour.

About the Bovedas I pointed out that it IS possible to over charge them. In an active topic the same is being recommended by other members including one of your moderator buddies.


----------



## MidwestToker

I store all of my cigars in tupperware or airtight jars. I've had the same Boveda packs in them for about a year. They're all still liquid. Those little things are amazing. If they ever do get dried out, I'll use this method.


----------



## UBC03

MidwestToker said:


> I store all of my cigars in tupperware or airtight jars. I've had the same Boveda packs in them for about a year. They're all still liquid. Those little things are amazing. If they ever do get dried out, I'll use this method.


Us guys that use boxes go through it way more often than yunz plastic guys.


----------



## Bird-Dog

euro said:


> Those beads I used are polymer crystal beads. I followed all the steps which the manufacturer instructed. Keep them in DW for one hour.
> 
> About the Bovedas I pointed out that it IS possible to over charge them. In an active topic the same is being recommended by other members including one of your moderator buddies.


Apologies for assuming you meant HF beads. As I said, that's typically what is meant by "beads" around here.

As for "my moderator buddy", I don't think he's submerging his Bovedas. He said he puts them IN WITH a bowl of DW, not in it.

Nevertheless, I interpret your phrasing as disdain for Moderators. Maybe that's part of the problem? Do you have a problem with Moderators? Do you have a problem with us trying to keep the forum cleaned up and on track, as we are supposed to do?


----------



## euro

curmudgeonista said:


> Apologies for assuming you meant HF beads. As I said, that's typically what is meant by "beads" around here.
> 
> As for "my moderator buddy", I don't think he's submerging his Bovedas. He said he puts them IN WITH a bowl of DW, not in it.
> 
> Nevertheless, I interpret you phrasing as disdain for Moderators. Maybe that's part of the problem? Do you have a problem with Moderators? Do you have a problem with us trying to keep the forum cleaned up and on track, as we are supposed to do?


No need to apologize to me, its okay I had to state that they're some other type of beads.

What I meant is that merging them in DW is mentioned many times on this board. Even in that topic. I did mis-read the post of the moderator who replied there, so that was my mistake and I'm sorry for that.

The thing is, you said this is bad advice but the majority does it like this. So that was kinda my problem with it.


----------



## MidwestToker

curmudgeonista said:


> Apologies for assuming you meant HF beads. As I said, that's typically what is meant by "beads" around here.
> 
> As for "my moderator buddy", I don't think he's submerging his Bovedas. He said he puts them IN WITH a bowl of DW, not in it.
> 
> Nevertheless, I interpret your phrasing as disdain for Moderators. Maybe that's part of the problem? Do you have a problem with Moderators? Do you have a problem with us trying to keep the forum cleaned up and on track, as we are supposed to do?


opcorn:


----------



## OptimusClub

I have read both threads in their entirety and am enticed by the possibilities. A few questions for clarification:

1) Will this work on any and all Boveda packs?
2) It seems this can be done countless times if done properly. Is this correct?
3) Will this work on completely dried up packs? I have a few so I guess I could try it.No harm no foul.
4) If weighing them, I assume all packs should weigh 60g when full charged?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

OptimusClub said:


> I have read both threads in their entirety and am enticed by the possibilities. A few questions for clarification:
> 
> 1) Will this work on any and all Boveda packs?
> 2) It seems this can be done countless times if done properly. Is this correct?
> 3) Will this work on completely dried up packs? I have a few so I guess I could try it.No harm no foul.
> 4) If weighing them, I assume all packs should weigh 60g when full charged?


Yes, but spin counter-clockwise 4X ever 5th hour if it's an even day of the month, and counter-clockwise 5X every 4th hour if the day of the week starts with a T.

It's really simple.

But in case you were wondering....
It will work on all (most) packs.
It can be repeated until you no longer wish to use said packs
Maybe - can't hurt to try
Sure? I don't weigh mine - when they feel squishy - they good


----------



## UBC03

1) yep
2) I've never had one not plump up. But forever...I don't know.
3) yep.. I find em everywhere in my shop. Drier than a popcorn fart to good to go in a few days in Tupperware next to a bowl of dw.
4) don't know.. I think a scale that weighed in grams would raise alot of questions around here.


----------



## OptimusClub

SeanTheEvans said:


> Yes, but spin counter-clockwise 4X ever 5th hour if it's an even day of the month, and counter-clockwise 5X every 4th hour if the day of the week starts with a T.
> 
> It's really simple.
> 
> But in case you were wondering....
> It will work on all (most) packs.
> It can be repeated until you no longer wish to use said packs
> Maybe - can't hurt to try
> Sure? I don't weigh mine - when they feel squishy - they good


Ha...nice. Thank you.



UBC03 said:


> 1) yep
> 2) I've never had one not plump up. But forever...I don't know.
> 3) yep.. I find em everywhere in my shop. Drier than a popcorn fart to good to go in a few days in Tupperware next to a bowl of dw.
> 4) don't know.. I think a scale that weighed in grams would raise alot of questions around here.


True on #4. Not saying I'm going to weigh them. Don't even own a scale. Was just curious. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

UBC03 said:


> 4) don't know.. I think a scale that weighed in grams would raise alot of questions around here.





OptimusClub said:


> True on #4. Not saying I'm going to weigh them. Don't even own a scale. Was just curious. Thanks for the info.


Well I DO own a scale, I'm just not curious enough/too lazy to put it into use for this when it doesn't really matter as far as I'm concerned (my beads hydrate my Boveda).

Why would it raise questions? What else would I use to weigh out my gold?


----------



## OptimusClub

SeanTheEvans said:


> Why would it raise questions? What else would I use to weigh out my gold?


As long as the gold in question isn't nicknamed Nuggets, Acapulco Gold, Panama Gold or similar, what else would you use indeed?


----------



## acitalianman13

Just bought me the chicken breader container in the process of reviving a boveda.


----------

